# 1st grow,week 6 from seeds, DWC



## v35b (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi gang. I brought back some seeds from Jamaica while on vacation there.I think they are a Sativa/Indica mix from the looks.

I vegged till they were 12" ,3 weeks, 24/0

Once I put them on 12/12 [400wt HPS] they really took off. 4 1/2' and still growing! I'm running out of room.

Out of 7 seedlings 4 were Males [RIP] and 3 Females, but one didn't make it cause of main stem damage early on.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking real nice:aok:

and :welcome: to MariP


----------



## Locked (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice...The wife and I are doing a Jamaica run in June...welcome to MP...


----------



## v35b (Feb 18, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice...The wife and I are doing a Jamaica run in June...welcome to MP...


 
Thanks,and have fun in Jamaica!


----------



## joker250 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a seed from there I planted  its a girl  but I notice the slow growth aswell maybe I should flip it to 12 12 now


----------



## v35b (Feb 19, 2010)

joker250 said:
			
		

> I have a seed from there I planted its a girl but I notice the slow growth aswell maybe I should flip it to 12 12 now


 

I have read that you can start the 12/12 anytime you want.
Streatch will occure once you start the 12/12, and the plant will double or triple in size for the first few weeks.

I have limited space [bathtub] so I thought I would start the 12/12 when the plants were at 12". So if they grew to be 3' that would be perfect.

I couldn't tell the sex until about a week into the flowering. Males showed up first.

Good luck!


----------



## v35b (Feb 19, 2010)

A few more pic's

The first one is the big girl's top. She is now 4'8"


----------



## v35b (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a quick update to my first grow.

I had to tie down the big girl. She is now over 5'. the other one is just over 4'.:holysheep:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 25, 2010)

WoW those are some monsters   I hope you dont run at of room, but it looks like you may. I would start to train the now to help with hight   But looking really healthy and good


----------



## v35b (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Bear, I will Have to do some more tying...I had no idea they would stretch that much!


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

Another week and here are some pics of the girls.

They are smelling just like there mother I had to leave in Jamaica!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

looking nice V


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

3rd and 4th pics scream Sativa...very nice


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> 3rd and 4th pics scream Sativa...very nice


 
You picked both of the plants...Looks to me like #4 is maturing faster then #3{ more triks ] but #3 is abit taller and has bigger buds.

I'm hoping #4 turns out good cause her mother was very potent.


----------



## v35b (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey all, again this is my first grow, and i'm starting to see some of the hairs turning.

I went to 12/12 on 1-26. I was able to identify a Girl on 2-03.

Took some pics today, and they are starting to turn. Wish I could upload them but they are way to big for the site to handle.

Just wondering how much time till I need to start looking at the trichs?

Thanks for all your help...This place rocks!


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 7, 2010)

i like it i like it i like it.......did i say i liked it?


----------



## high before and after (Mar 7, 2010)

That in 6 weeks! wow. *looks at my own plants very suspiciously* Did you use Flourscents, Sun, or HPS/ Metal Halide? I've been using flourscents, and my seedlings don't seem to appreciate it, so it goes out on the sun whenever it can.

The buds on your plant look good enough to eat fresh... Yah you read that right!!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 7, 2010)

:yeahthat: like it! Yea it sucks wish the pics could be a lil bigger on here but we work with what we can do


----------



## v35b (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey high, I have used a 400wt HPS throughout...24/0 for veg.


----------



## v35b (Mar 7, 2010)

So do I have another 4 weeks!

Talk to me....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 8, 2010)

v35b said:
			
		

> So do I have another 4 weeks!
> 
> Talk to me....



Those look to be sativa dominant--you are probably looking at a 10-12 flowering period.  If you flipped them 1-26, 4-5 weeks more is probably pretty close :hubba:


----------



## v35b (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks HG, I'm going out of town on 4-01 till 4-09 so they will be on there own.

Not knowing what I had when started the grow I was hopping they would be done by then. O well.

I think they will be ok, my rubermaid holds 17 gal.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea you should be good. But to be safe side, I would fill your res as full as she can get. Better safe then sorry


----------



## v35b (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks SB, I usually keep the water about 1/2" below the netpots, but I will bring it right up to the pots before I leave.

They drink about 1 gal every day and a half.


----------



## v35b (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey all, My weekly update.

The two girls are still alive. You tell me how they look.

Thanks for all your help:hubba:


----------



## v35b (Mar 10, 2010)

Sativa takes a while.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 11, 2010)

DUDE those fan leafs look the size a basketball!!!! Though you where going to be gone for a week?? You could be away from your ladies for more then a few days lol   Looking good as they have been.


----------



## v35b (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks, I"m not leaving for a couple of weeks.

Going to Mexico. I wonder if I can score some down there?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 11, 2010)

:rofl: :rofl: its Mexico of corse you can. But if you do get cought by the policia you just need to bribe them with like 100 US bucks and hope its not 1 in 1000 good cop. Not to get you scard but you should be cool


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2010)

v35b said:
			
		

> Sativa takes a while.



 Hvy Sats can be a PITA...but the smoke is supposedly very good and up and energetic....


----------



## v35b (Mar 11, 2010)

The grow has been very easy. They just got to big...


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 11, 2010)

Look nice and frosty


----------



## v35b (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Stinky, Your grow looks good too!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2010)

DWC does have some amazing growth rates,

Looking nice:aok:


----------



## v35b (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, Do you think DWC could shorten the flowering period of a certain strain as oposed to the same stain grown in soil?


----------



## v35b (Mar 17, 2010)

OK gang week 7 in the books and the plants are still alive.

The larger plant in the back is getting some bigger buds but the trich's are less..I'm thinking it will take longer to mature.

The one in front is really packing on the trich's [50/50 cloudy] but the bud growth has slowed. I read that the bud growth is best in the last two weeks.

I have had some fun growing these baby's, and this website!:hubba:


----------

